# vent lice?



## Soozin (Sep 13, 2012)

My favorite little hen "Sweetie" a Sagita I think, has had a messy vent for several weeks. I finally gathered up my courage to look and she has a nasty infestation of crawly bugs and eggs around her vent with the eggs glued to the base of the feathers. One other hen seems to be starting up with the same. I have cleaned out the coop and doused thoroughly with DE. Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

The only time we have used anything that was not "organic" was to treat lice. A cap full of liquid Seven in a bucket of water and dip the birds. I've hand picked quite a few as well to get rid of the eggs. Curious what others do.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Or you can use Sevin dust to dust the birds.


----------



## Soozin (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice...
With the sevin will I continue to be able to use the eggs??


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know for sure, but my thinking is no. But you can scramble them up, and feed them back to the girls. Shells and all. And an FYI, someone told me years ago when my birds needed dusted, I mentioned that some of mine aren't people friendly birds, and asked how I would go about dusting them. They said to put some sevin dust in a paper bag, toss the bird in the paper bag and shake!!! It would dust the bird head to toe just fine, and I wouldn't have to fight with a mad chicken. It works, but you gotta be quick getting out of the way from a mad rooster coming out of a bag with sevin dust all over him, too!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Most people go to their feedstore and get dusting powder. You apply the powder to the bird's bottom by tipping the bird forward and then putting the powder around the vent area. Be careful not to get the dust in the bird's eyes or nostrils as well as your own. I haven't used dusting powder in ages. When I did, I used a withdrawl time of a week before using the eggs. Frankly, I would not refeed the eggs back to the birds. All you are doing is putting the chemical you are worried about eating back into the bird.

A better way though is using Ivermectin Pour On which is used to control parasites on cattle. If you don't have the product on hand, just go out and buy a small bottle as the product is expensive. You will also need either a syringe [no needle] or an eye dropper. 
All you do is place a few drops on the back of the chicken's head. This way the chicken will not ingested it when preening itself. A average sized bird of around 5 to 7 lbs, if using a syringe, about 1/4 of a CC. If using an eye dropper, that's about 5 or so drops. It will take 48 to 72 hours but the lice will go bye-bye. There is a withdrawl time of about 2 weeks though before using the eggs again.

Now if you want to get rid of lice & mites: Frontline. It may be meant to control fleas & mites on dogs or cats but it works wonders on chickens. Average size chicken can be treated with 3 drops to the back of the neck. Just use an eye dropper to apply. The product works using the oils on the skin. usually within 72 hours lice or mites will be pretty much dead on your bird. If you are treating for mites though, you should retreat in a week and then again in a month. As far as I know, no withdrawl time as the product is not absorbed into the bird's bloodstream.


----------



## indigo (Jul 21, 2014)

Bought three new pullets to add to flock of 21/2 to 6 1/2 year-old hens and one rooster. But after quarantine suddenly lice! I have used only DE for 6 years but this time I dusted everybody under wings and around vent 7 days ago and again this morning with Sevin 5%. Also have raked up all the straw litter in their large run and need to know what to apply to the bare dirt before adding new litter. What should I put on the soil? Getting ready to remove hay bedding from henhouse then plan to wash the interior of henhouse. Should I spray with Frontline? Or is Poultry Protector sufficient? Thanks for your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can use Sevin spray but you have to let it dry before they come in contact. There are premise sprays that contain permethrins and permectrins you can also use. Its safe around them and does not have to dry. But chances are you will have to repeat the process since it doesn't have longevity. 

Look in the livestock aisle for the premise spray. Most come in a clear pint size dispensing bottle. Mix with water in a pressure sprayer and have at it. I sprayed mine on the walls, ceiling, floors until it was running down the walls. Floors were soaked with it.


----------

